# Internet für Gaming



## Marcore (23. November 2019)

*Internet für Gaming*

Hallo,

was meint ihr was besser ist fuer onlinegaming? (im speziellen shooter)

Kabelinternet 100mbit oder 100 mbit VDSL

Danke


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2019)

Marcore schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was meint ihr was besser ist fuer onlinegaming? (im speziellen shooter)
> 
> ...



Der Speed ist ja nicht so wichtig, aber bei Kabel hast du das Problem. dass die Verbindung schlechter werden kann, wenn Nachbarn von Dir ebenfalls per Kabel online gehen. Daher wäre DSL meiner  Meinung nach besser.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (24. November 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Der Speed ist ja nicht so wichtig, aber bei Kabel hast du das Problem. dass die Verbindung schlechter werden kann, wenn Nachbarn von Dir ebenfalls per Kabel online gehen.


Da muß man individuell schauen wie viel Wohnparteien im Haus sich das Kabel "teilen".
Bei einer Hand voll kein Thema, sind es aber 40 oder so, wo 1/4 (sprich 10) das nutzen wird es ohne Frage nachteilig.


----------



## Loosa (24. November 2019)

Also in meiner Wohneinheit sind 28 Wohnungen. Keine Ahnung, wie viele davon Kabelanschluss haben, und ob die vier Eingänge nebenan (ein Haus, alles baugleich) sich den Anschluss mit teilen.
Mit Kabel habe ich seit Jahren null Probleme. Bei meinem Anbieter (Pyur) noch nie einen Ausfall und immer die volle, gebuchte Geschwindigkeit (seit einigen Monaten 200 MBit, davor 20).

Der große Vorteil von Kabel: es ist viel günstiger als DSL. 
Jedenfalls bei mir, weil der Kabelanschluss selbst sowieso in der Miete drin ist.

Das Kabel in der Arbeit (Vodafone) hat allerdings öfter mal Probleme. Sicher eine handvoll Ausfälle die letzten Jahre. Mag am Anbieter liegen oder am Ort. Da könnte man mal Störungskarten gucken, um zu sehen wie Zuverlässig es in deiner Gegend ist.


----------



## Spiritogre (24. November 2019)

Was wichtig ist, ist die Latenz, und die ist von Ort zu Ort unterschiedlich. In der Regel ist dort aber VDSL im Vorteil, so wie ich es mitbekommen habe. 
Bei Kabel hast du halt häufig zu viele Störfaktoren, welche die Qualität beeinträchtigen können und das geht halt beim Anbieter los.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (24. November 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Was wichtig ist, ist die Latenz, und die ist von Ort zu Ort unterschiedlich. In der Regel ist dort aber VDSL im Vorteil, so wie ich es mitbekommen habe.  Bei Kabel hast du halt häufig zu viele Störfaktoren, welche die Qualität beeinträchtigen können und das geht halt beim Anbieter los.


Das kann man nicht so verallgemeinern, je nach Ausbau und Reserven  vor Ort kann Kabel deutlich potenter als VDSL sein. In meiner Ecke in Kiel wurde bei Kabel immer wieder mal nachgerüstet und dann gab es auch an Feiertagen etc (Stoßzeiten) keine Probleme mehr. Dagegen kann ich den VDSL Ausbau halten, der bei meinem Wohngebäude nicht existend ist, fast alle Häuser drumherum sind aber erschlossen !  8Mbit müssen wohl ausreichen und erfordern keine Umbelegung auf einer näher gelegenen "Schnittstelle"


----------



## Spiritogre (24. November 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Das kann man nicht so verallgemeinern, je nach Ausbau und Reserven  vor Ort kann Kabel deutlich potenter als VDSL sein. In meiner Ecke in Kiel wurde bei Kabel immer wieder mal nachgerüstet und dann gab es auch an Feiertagen etc (Stoßzeiten) keine Probleme mehr. Dagegen kann ich den VDSL Ausbau halten, der bei meinem Wohngebäude nicht existend ist, fast alle Häuser drumherum sind aber erschlossen !  8Mbit müssen wohl ausreichen und erfordern keine Umbelegung auf einer näher gelegenen "Schnittstelle"



Wie gesagt es geht nicht wirklich um die Bandbreite sondern um die Latenz, die man bei einem Anschluss hat. D.h. ein Ping von 20 - 30ms ist sehr gut bei über 100 wird es dann kritisch. Und bei DSL hat man die Option u.U, Fastpath zu aktivieren, was die Latenz verringert. 

Klar ist, wenn ich heute über DSL nur 16MBit angeboten bekommen würde, dann würde ich wohl auch Kabel nehmen, wenn ich da 50MBit und mehr fürs gleiche Geld bekomme, denn 16 wären mir heute tatsächlich wohl etwas zu wenig. Ich habe jetzt VDSL 50 und bin damit sehr zufrieden, schneller wiederum brauche ich momentan aber auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Also in meiner Wohneinheit sind 28 Wohnungen. Keine Ahnung, wie viele davon Kabelanschluss haben, und ob die vier Eingänge nebenan (ein Haus, alles baugleich) sich den Anschluss mit teilen.
> Mit Kabel habe ich seit Jahren null Probleme. Bei meinem Anbieter (Pyur) noch nie einen Ausfall und immer die volle, gebuchte Geschwindigkeit (seit einigen Monaten 200 MBit, davor 20).



Es geht ja eben NICHT um den Bandbreiten-Speed bei Gaming...       und vlt. sind Deine Nachbarn alle "Oldschool" und haben Festnetz-Internet auch wegen Festnetz-Telefom. Viele wollen ja allein schon deswegen kein Internet&Telefonie per Kabel, weil sie nicht ihr Telefon im Wohnzimmer stehen haben wollen. Und so viel teurer ist das nun auch nicht.


----------



## Marcore (25. November 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Es geht ja eben NICHT um den Bandbreiten-Speed bei Gaming...       und vlt. sind Deine Nachbarn alle "Oldschool" und haben Festnetz-Internet auch wegen Festnetz-Telefom. Viele wollen ja allein schon deswegen kein Internet&Telefonie per Kabel, weil sie nicht ihr Telefon im Wohnzimmer stehen haben wollen. Und so viel teurer ist das nun auch nicht.



ich weiss das es nicht um die bandbreite geht...und genau deshalb hab ich auch bei beiden 100mbit dazugeschrieben weil man diesen aspekt dann vernachlaessigen kann
mir ging is wie du schon sagtest um dieses shared medium des kabelinternets
ich hab jetzt noch 6 monate kabelvertrag hab mir aber trotzdem jetzt noch vdsl dazubestellt dann kannschs ja testen :p
insbesondere die bufferbloatproblematik

andere frage: was haltet ihr von gamingroutern?


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2019)

Marcore schrieb:


> andere frage: was haltet ihr von gamingroutern?


 Wenig. Gute "normale" Router können Dir auch schon einzelne Geräte priorisieren, so dass Dein Gaming-PC Vorrang hat und der Ping niedrig bleibt. Für das Label "Gaming" zahlst du dann nochmal was drauf. Einzig FALLS du extrem schnelles WLAN mit sehr niedriger Latenz willst, kann es sein, dass das aktuell nur "Gamingrouter" bieten. 

Kannst ja auch mal hier schauen: https://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-The...e-marktuebersicht-router-wlan-switch-1337060/   die Frage wäre dann auch: Router mit Modem oder nur Router, den du dann an den vorhandenen anschließt?


----------



## Loosa (26. November 2019)

Spezielle Gaming-Router halte ich für rausgeworfenes Geld. Ein- bis zweihundert Euro Aufpreis, weil der Router mächtig böse aussieht und vier Antennen hat? 
Wenn du eine ernsthafte Zockersession starten willst, dann lass andere Geräte einfach keine Updates ziehen, den TV nicht streamen und Spotify aus. Bei einem größeren Haushalt, oder wie Herb schon schrieb per Wlan (eh suboptimal) vielleicht eher lohnenswert?

Ne gute Fritzbox ist teuer genug, und bietet massig Qualität, IMO.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Es geht ja eben NICHT um den Bandbreiten-Speed bei Gaming...       und vlt. sind Deine Nachbarn alle "Oldschool" und haben Festnetz-Internet auch wegen Festnetz-Telefom. Viele wollen ja allein schon deswegen kein Internet&Telefonie per Kabel, weil sie nicht ihr Telefon im Wohnzimmer stehen haben wollen. Und so viel teurer ist das nun auch nicht.



Die DSL-Preise sind tatsächlich runtergegangen, seit ich das letzte Mal guckte. Ich zahle €30 für 200 MBit Kabel, DSL war über €50 und ist jetzt irgendwo Mitte €40?

Von wegen Nachteilen bei Kabel, wenn es viele für's Internet nutzen... ist das wirklich ein Problem? Kabelinternet ist ja doch eher exotisch. Ich hatte in 10 Jahren jedenfalls nicht einmal merklich unter der beworbenen Geschwindigkeit. Steam, wann immer ich es anwarf, den vollen Download. In einer sehr dicht besiedelten Gegend. Warum sollten nur bei mir Oldies sitzen? 

Und bei der Frage, was besser für's Gaming ist. Keine Ahnung, und bin auch kein Online-Shooter-Held. 
Aber mal Butter bei die Fische, wieviel davon sind theoretische Werte? Es geht wohl nicht um highend Ligaspiele, wo jedes Tachyon gezählt werden muss. 

Ich lehn mich mal aus dem Fenster und meine, bei der Option gutes Kabel oder gutes DSL ist die Wahl Wurst.
Bin aber auf jeden Fall gespannt auf den Direktvergleich. Bitte poste deine Erfahrung @ Marcore!


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Spezielle Gaming-Router halte ich für rausgeworfenes Geld. Ein- bis zweihundert Euro Aufpreis, weil der Router mächtig böse aussieht und vier Antennen hat?
> Wenn du eine ernsthafte Zockersession starten willst, dann lass andere Geräte einfach keine Updates ziehen, den TV nicht streamen und Spotify aus.


 das ist leicht gesagt. Was, wenn du Mitbewohner hast, die natürlich dann nicht einsehen, wegen Dir keine Serie zu schauen oder so was? Hinzu kommt, dass manch einer auch SELBST gleichzeitig zockt und was als Stream schauen/verfolgen will - ich zum Beispiel   Ich spiele oft ne Runde Call of Duty und lasse nebenbei Sportschau laufen, oder ne Serie, bei der es mehr um die Dialoge als um die Optik geht. Oder ne Talkrunde. Da ist eine Priorisierungs-Funktion eine super Sache, das hab ich richtig gemerkt, dass der Ping mit Priorisierung meines Gaming-Gerätes normal war, ohne aber mies. 

ABER: so was bieten natürlich nicht nur "Gaming-Router"...


----------



## Marcore (2. Dezember 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Spezielle Gaming-Router halte ich für rausgeworfenes Geld. Ein- bis zweihundert Euro Aufpreis, weil der Router mächtig böse aussieht und vier Antennen hat?
> Wenn du eine ernsthafte Zockersession starten willst, dann lass andere Geräte einfach keine Updates ziehen, den TV nicht streamen und Spotify aus. Bei einem größeren Haushalt, oder wie Herb schon schrieb per Wlan (eh suboptimal) vielleicht eher lohnenswert?
> 
> Ne gute Fritzbox ist teuer genug, und bietet massig Qualität, IMO.
> ...



also hab heute mein vdsl bekommen.
vorher in geschwindigkeitstest bei kabel immer wieder bufferbloat probleme gehabt das waehrend des testens der upload auf bis zu 600ms gegangen ist...schwankte zwischen 20ms und kurzzeitige spitzen bis auf besagte 600ms...mal besser mal schlechter
nun hab ich heute vdsl direkt getestet und siehe da kein bufferbloat mehr...nicht 1mal ueber die 10ms gegangen
die problematik ist natuerlich fuer mich wichtig als shooterspieler da ich hin und wieder das gefuehl hatte das manche eingaben von mir zB schuesse nicht gereggt werden
werde das jetzt ma auf dem virtuellen schlachtfeld testen
spiegelt aber jetzt schon meinen eindruck wider den ich nach meinem umzug und dem wechseln von 50mbit vdsl auf kabel hatte
deswegen nun wieder der wechsel
denke es war ein guter schritt

wenn ihr auch mal eure conn testen wollt:
https://www.dslreports.com/speedtest

grueßé


----------

